# What do you put on ham sandwiches?



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2004)

i was raised on a "brooklyn special" ham sandwich, that is, boiled ham on wonder white bread with lettuce and mayo. i tweaked it by putting doritos on it, and ate it with a kosher dill pickle on the side.
some of my friends, not from brooklyn, gasped when i said mayo on ham.

so how do you like your ham sandwich? on rye, with mustard, with cheese, etc....


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2004)

I like white bread, mayo, cheese, lettuce, tomato, salt, pepper, dill weed, & mustard on mine.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 14, 2004)

Funny you should ask...at this moment I'm having a whole wheat pita with tavern ham, baby Swiss, spinach, and ranch dressing.

Growing up I _loved_ Doritos on my pb&j (or popcorn, or Fritos, or chips...)!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 14, 2004)

A good mustard!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2004)

buckytom,
I like mine on italian bread, mayo and brown mustard on one side, butter on the second slice of bread, then the ham and a slice of swiss, some potato chips and a pickle, dill of course and not on of those slices but the big whole pickle right out of the barrel! 8)  Oh yes a little butter lettuce,  Lets munch   
kadesma


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2004)

If it's ham on white or light wheat bread .... the only time I'll add lettuce and tomato ... 9 out of 10 time it's a good mayo.  Otherwise, if it's a good dark what or tye bread, it's swiss and a good English mustard.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 14, 2004)

Ham, mayo, white bread (the kind that sticks to the roof of your mouth) and sometimes I will add lettuce and tomato if it's in the fridge.

But I love a grilled ham/mozzarella cheese sandwich with a little mayo on it before grilling - YUM!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2004)

any white bread, mayo, lettuce, tomato, cheese


----------



## marmalady (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't laugh - my mom used to make ham and peanut butter sandwiches!  Cooked ham, shaved really thin, white bread, and whatever peanut butter is in the closet!  

She'd also make 'ham BBQ sammies - again, the shaved ham (usually it was just the 'boiled' ham at the deli), warmed in a pan with your favorite BBQ sauce, piled on a burger bun.


----------



## luvs (Oct 15, 2004)

i like horseradish- just grated and packed into jars w/ vinegar, not that creamy horseradish sauce. mustard, too. just plain yellow or inglehoffer.
lettuce, too.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

Mayo and emerald relish.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 15, 2004)

A great ham sandwich. A great artisinal bread, sliced ham, mustard, swiss, and either a pineapple ring or pineapple preserves. YUM!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> Mayo and emerald relish.



emerald relish debthecook? whats that? ( i'd hate to tell you about how relish is made)


----------



## beaulana2 (Oct 16, 2004)

Ham, prolvone ( sp?) cheese, mayo mixed with some green chili's, and lettuce


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, you got em all mostly.

Good thick slice of ham, (English York, Honey roast, Oak smoked or Bavarian), Dijon mustard, some lettuce (choose your variety), some mayonaise. Ocassionaly, a little sliced cucumber, with which fresh dill would be nice. 

Between home baked 50% wholemeal bread, spread of your choice and ability to take it.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 20, 2004)

I like mayo, provolone cheese, sliced red onion and mustard.

rye bread, swiss cheese, mustard, sliced tomato, and lettuce

in a grilled cheese on wheat bread with melted american cheese.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2004)

I like most breads with ham, especially whole grain.  I like cheese, tomato, lettuce, and mustard on mine.  I've never had onion on one, but as much as I love onion, I don't know why I haven't tried it!  

 Barbara


----------



## pckouris (Mar 26, 2005)

*Ham Sandwich ingrediants.*



			
				buckytom said:
			
		

> i was raised on a "brooklyn special" ham sandwich, that is, boiled ham on wonder white bread with lettuce and mayo. i tweaked it by putting doritos on it, and ate it with a kosher dill pickle on the side.
> some of my friends, not from brooklyn, gasped when i said mayo on ham.
> 
> so how do you like your ham sandwich? on rye, with mustard, with cheese, etc....


 
A great ham sandwich on some great crisp (home made)bread is ham, great heavy mustard with horse radish and some slices of fresh great onions! And that is it. No lettuce and mayo. Mayo is for some things that are not like great as ham. Like Spam. Or like left over meatloaf. Something that needs help. But a good nice prepared ham (at home) and nicely thinly sliced is the best this way. 
Mayo with tomato and pickles and good mustard and olives served on some nice toated home made bread pieces is also awesome. Mayo goes with good home grown tomatos also.
And a little fine wine...HHhhhMMnnnn so good.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2005)

Grilled with a little mayo, swiss cheese, onions, mushrooms and mustard on white bread ( home made and fresh if poss) is my favorte way.


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Heat (Mar 26, 2005)

*Theres that yellow BBq sauce*

Well i like my ham cooked with brown sugar and pineapple and cloves. But then i slice it thick and put it on Rye seeded bread, miracle whip, beer and brats mustard, the kind with horsey radish, tomato, lettuce and swiss cheese. But if ya like it toasted leave off the lettuce an tomatoes hahhahaha yummy! Having ham tomorrow ! Happy Easter Everyone! Dont forget to vote 5 stars!


----------



## karaburun (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi,


I like my HamSandwich with Tomato puree, Ham,  canned mushrooms, gherkin and dutch Cheese. And this all together I put in the oven....  

It´s so wunderfull tasty... Try it!! 

Tanja


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 27, 2005)

I like Black Forest Ham most then all the others on dark rye, swiss or cheddar or both grilled with mayo and mustard.

Its pretty good on a fresh croissant also.
Dont forget a nice dill pickle.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 27, 2005)

Mustard and more mustard. Preferably on sourdough bread, but whole wheat will do. Sometimes, I will just slather the mustard on the ham and eat it all by itself.  Today, I bought some Smoky Garlic Mustard from the Country Cupboard in Virginia City, NV.  I will have to try it on ham.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 28, 2005)

A nice smoked ham with Dijon mustard mixed with some honey and some dried italian/mixed herbs (the packet stuff) with some finely sliced red onion, lettuce, cheese on some dark rye bread.


----------

